#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  How COVID-19 has changed eCommerce consumer expectations and behaviors?

## Bhavya

The COVID-19 pandemic has its effects on every industries and eCommerce is no exception to it. So I would like to know the impact of COVID-19 on eCommerce. Can you guys explain how COVID-19 has changed eCommerce consumer expectations and behaviors around delivery and returns?

----------

